

Should Americans Care About Apple’s iPhone Factory Conditions? - Yhippa
http://business.time.com/2012/01/26/should-americans-care-about-apples-iphone-factory-conditions/?xid=gonewsedit

======
PythonDeveloper
Inasmuch as the thought of it, and the guilt you feel for supporting it,
affects your decision to buy, yes. Otherwise, no.

The USA is _NOT_ responsible for the working conditions in _any_ other
country, even though Apple clearly condones it. If Americans really cared,
they'd eschew Apple for other brands, but they'd probably find pretty quickly
that those other brands have similar work situations in their suppliers camps.

Additionally, even though China is not as freely capitalistic as we are, those
workers still have the God given right to not engage in that work, or to seek
work elsewhere.

Based on what I've heard from friends in China, the workers _know_ going in
that they will be pretty much held hostage working for just enough to pay for
food and housing provided by the companies they work for.

Choosing to do so is still a choice, and if they have choice, they can still
say no.

